# How to discipline a 2 year old



## looking for clarity (Aug 12, 2013)

So my son took a pen and drew on our laptop. I told him not to do that and explained why but will this really be effective. How do other people convey a message. I don't believe in spanking but I also don't want an undisciplined hooligan on my hands. How do I teach him it's wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

looking for clarity said:


> So my son took a pen and drew on our laptop. I told him not to do that and explained why but will this really be effective. How do other people convey a message. I don't believe in spanking but I also don't want an undisciplined hooligan on my hands. How do I teach him it's wrong?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My 2 year old daughter fancies herself a Picasso on our walls. I smack her hand (not that hard). She hasn't done it around me but she still does it when I'm not around. I'll let you know if we have any progress on this issue.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My first thought is not to leave a two year old unsupervised around an expensive piece of easily damaged technology... Water, dropping, etc are all concerns. 

Having said that, a smack on the hands if the behavior continues might be an option I would have tried. Reasoning with a two year old isn't likely to be productive. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When my kids were little I covered the playroom walls with paper - the newspaper used to give away free roll ends - and just let them go at it. They soon learned where it was allowed and where it wasn't - usually just redirecting them if they marked up the wrong walls was enough.

I also kidproofed my house - I didn't have a computer at that time, but if I'd had a laptop it would have been out of reach!


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

A smack on the hand would be appropriate.

Perhaps a "time out" would have been effective as well, or taking away the pen for a set period of time. In the future, that would probably be my next step. 

If this happens again, they get time out and told "every time you draw on something that isn't paper you get a time out". Kids are pretty bright, the child will figure it out


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure how effective a time-out is to a two year old... Don't recall it working well for our kids at that age. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I would not advise smacking hands. But maybe that's just me.

When ds8 was 2, he drew on our walls. I found a little storybook about a boy who drew on the walls, and when we read it, ds took it out of my hands and threw it on the floor. He got the idea, lol.

Two year olds are smarter than you think. I think you could explain, simply, not to draw on Mommy or Daddy's laptop.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

At two years old if your child draws on the wall/laptop, its your fault for not supervising them and allowing them markers unsupervised. A two year old does not have the cognitive ability to reason why he/she should not be drawing on things. They just know its cool to draw squiggles as their brains literally screaming for sensory input. 

Personally I do spank but redirection and consistent reminders of what is expected does help but not all kids are the same. 

PS: Keep expensive stuff out of kids reach. It's impossible to discipline a child enough to avoid all "accidents".


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Two year olds are going to draw if they have access to a pen, pencil, or crayon. It's part of their development. It would be a little strange if they didn't. Give them something appropriate to write on. Keep pens and pencils out of their hands unless they are being supervised. A little hand smack could be a quick fix but I think it also teaches them that hitting folks is appropriate when you're unhappy with them. Probably not the message you want a toddler to get. Two is a bit young but very soon they should be able to grasp matching concepts. As soon as they can, make a game out of it and ask them what pens write on. Praise the right answer, correct the wrong answers. If your toddler starts associating wall scribbling with baby behavior, and not something smart, big kids do, he'll try hard to avoid it. Make sure he has appropriate places, materials, and times to make his art. If you've got a dog or a kid, things are occasionally going to get destroyed or defaced. You won't have really great stuff until he's off to college.


----------



## looking for clarity (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks everybody

I was in his play area with him and the computer and own were higher up on the desk. My back was turned for one minute while I cleaned up his Legos and I thought he was playing with his trucks. Instead he climbed up the chair next to the desk and had the pe . 

I do take the blame for not supervising him but this is something he's never done before. We have already put brackets on all the furniture to stop him from climbing up and falling over. But nothing's perfect and I need him to listen now so he doesn't become unmanageable.

The terrible twos are in full swing. If we tell him not to touch something he does and it's just a security risk for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Depending on said toddler's verbal skills you may try to talk to him or her and offer a better venue for his/her art. My older girl had very nice verbal skills at that age and could understand and express herself pretty well. Otherwise, remove them from the crisis area and put them in timeout.

Also offer to do art with them in a non laptop environment, get them an art set easel etc, etc.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

Time-outs. Consistency is key. They're smart enough to figure it out. If a two year old can't understand a time-out, I don't know how they can understand why their loving parent is hitting them.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

looking for clarity said:


> If we tell him not to touch something he does


He's old enough to understand consequences. He still touches things because he knows you SAY not to, but when he does, nothing happens. Figure out which consequence works (this month) and apply it - consistently.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

First thing you need to do is get him away from his lying cheating manipulative a$$ of a father. Once you've done that and can concentrate on raising your child instead of feeling sorry for yourself for staying married to a serially cheating scumbag, then come back for some more advice.


----------



## johndz (Dec 19, 2013)

My daughter has 1 and hal year, I sometimes have problems to discipline too. I never will spank her. I think the best way is tlaking, even when was six months, I talk to her, all time. I think the best way to teach the right and wrong things is talking, so I do it, with good results.


----------

